# New Little Guy (age/marking help?)



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Meet Milo!

On the 30th my mom called me to her room and said her cousin had a male rat, free to good home, up on Facebook sale groups. She asked if I wanted to get it - couldn't believe it because she's been against having more than two - and I debated for a while but ended up saying yes. 

We picked him up yesterday and I'm so immensely glad I decided to take him, turns out she was keeping him in a fish aquarium with pine bedding, without a friend  She said her kids had lost interest already (they had him for 2 weeks) and she didn't want to take care of him nor did she have time, he always wanted to be held and was constantly trying to escape his tank. 

So now he's in quarantine for a few weeks. Unfortunately he's in the same house as Leo and Stitch because the extended family members are either too far away or the ones that are close are absolutely disgusted by my rats and won't let me keep him at their houses. But Milo's cage is in my parents room and Leo and Stitch are in my room, which are at completely opposite sides of the house. I know it's not ideal, but it's the best we can do. I am washing hands/changing clothes before handling any of them.
He seems pretty healthy though! I've heard a few little sniffles (though this was in the car ride home by the air fresheners and near candles in the house) but I'm being careful about watching for any respiratory issues. 

But oh gosh, he is such a sweetheart. He just wants to be cuddled up with you all the time and carried around. I feel bad about him being cooped up in the quarantine cage so I've been letting him ride around on my shoulder or in my shirt when I'm cleaning up and I even took him outside to sit on the patio swing with me. He's so, so calm and I can't get over it. Leo and Stitch are really skittish and get scared when I drop something, so I haven't taken them outside because they'd freak out and take off if a car went past too loud or a dog barked. Milo wasn't bothered at all! He was too focused on climbing all over my sister and I and giving us kisses.

Anyone have an age guess for him?







Here's him next to a water bottle for size reference. 

And here's some side shots, what markings does he have? Should I be concerned about high-white? 














I'm a little nervous for intros, even though I still have a few weeks before I start. Stitch can be a little territorial and moody, and him and Leo are just generally lazy and Milo is young and energetic. I'm afraid he'll end up bugging them and they end up beating him up. Ah well, I'll have to be really careful and see how it goes. If I can't get them to work, I can always have my dad section off the cage and buy Milo a friend and keep them separate from Leo and Stitch.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im probably wrong but I would say he's atleast 4/5 months old and maybe a varigated or variberk. Thats my guess though. Hopefully someone else will have better input. He sure is cute. Glad he found a better home. Hope it goes great w/ intros.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I did some research on high white today and I have to say he kinda fits the description for a high white... I could be very wrong though, since I don't really have any experience in this, so definitely get a more experienced opinion. I'm not too sure about age either, sorry DX I must say though, he's really, really cute <3 I wish you the best of luck with him that he doesn't have a URI from that pine bedding and aquarium and I sincerely hope I am wrong about the high white.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

He's roan. High white isn't bad in and of itself. Looks about four to five months.


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you guys!
I thought roans were typically white in the face? And ah, I just read a few things about high-white and megacolon - probably should have done that before hand. Thank you again!


----------



## Rayne333 (Aug 29, 2014)

Omg he's so pretty! I wanted one colored like that when I got my boys.


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you!  I've always wanted a berkshire or mostly black rat, so he's suiting!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh he is SO cute! <3


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

He's gorgeous. I don't have info for you... So sweet of your mom hope all works out well.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

God he's so cute!! I want!!!
I'd say he's a varigated. Definitely not a roan... I have 3 roans and they are completely different to this. (See my signature. Rosie and Rhona are roans. They start of a really dark grey and as they get older it fades.)









The photos in my signature have been edited slightly so they seem more dark than they actually are. In the photo above (the rat in the middle) is a roan.

Either way, he is gorgeous and he has the cutest face!!!!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Hes definitly not a roan, we get a lot of them here in the UK and you dont get them that solidly black and they have more face markings (typically head spot or blaze). They also fade fast and tend to be mostly white with some grey bits at this age.

He's a black vaigated dumbo (not high white, hed need a decent amount of white on his face for that) and looks to be about 4 to 5 months, probably towards the 5 mark. He looks a nice lad but you can see from his body:head ratio hed not got to do much climbing recently as hes a bit small but clearly will grow into a good sized lad with a good diet and exercise.

In terms of quarenting if you are sure that he's been kept by your mums cousin for 2 weeks on his own, and you trust that they are telling the truth then you could shorten the quarentine down to 1 week (that wayhe will have been on his own for 3 weeks total.


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I was a little unsure about the roan ^^ And hrl20100, I've always loved your girls - all of them are stunning!! 
But yes - he definitely hasn't done much climbing recently. He's from the local pet store, where they keep them in tanks, and he's been kept in another tank for the past few weeks. He's in the hospital cage now which has a few levels and he's constantly hopping between them and climbing up the side of the cage, he looks like he really enjoys it!

He has definitely been kept for two weeks, but I think I'll still keep him away from Leo and Stitch for at least 2 weeks... he's sneezed quite a few times last night and today, unfortunately  Is there anything I can do to prevent anything worse than a few sneezes? Dark chocolate maybe?


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

I took Milo outside today to play in the yard and he absolutely loved it! He was so calm and so well-behaved, he never went more than a few feet away from me and my sister and would come back when we called. He's already started picking up on his name and kissy noise I make to call him over! I know it's mean to compare but Leo and Stitch aren't interested in coming when they're called unless there's food in hand for them. 

Here's a few more pictures -



















(he looks oddly big in that last picture, haha.)

Milo very much enjoyed himself and digging through the grass - he would get so excited and popcorn between my sister and I, I'm going to take him out again tomorrow if the weather's nice. I'm so glad he doesn't mind loud noises, the cars going down the road and the neighbor's dogs barking don't even phase him.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Gosh, he's super cute. Thanks for giving him a home.

If you don't mind me asking, how do you keep him safe outside?


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I can agree, definitely NOT roan. I saw that some were saying he was and was just like -_o wut?


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh man that big first pic is just too cute for words!!! He's adorable


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Honestly RatPax, I just found a spot in the yard that was a good distance away from anything he could climb in/under and made sure nothing dangerous was around. My sister sat about four feet away from me in the grass and let Milo explore around us and let him know when he was getting too far away and kept a careful eye out for any potential dangers. 

But thanks again guys! That first big pic has made an awesome lock screen for my phone


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

If hes sneezing a bit then you could put him on some achancia. Its got immune system boosting properties (dark choc wont do anything as its a bronchial dilator and hes sneezing not got tight airways). Its probably just from moving into a new place, its quite normal for them to get a little sneezy after such a big chance, even if its for the better. Keep an eye on him though and if he looks unwell get him along to the vet for a check up


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I actually love him! He's adorable!! So squishy!!
(I love vaigated rats )


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

I am hoping it's just from the new house and the change; he's not wheezing or anything, his eyes look clear and bright and there's no sign of porphyrin around them or his nose. How long does it usually take for them to adjust?

Thank you! ;D


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I'd give it 2 weeks, but obviously, if it gets worse you might need to seek veterinary attention


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Of course  Thanks again! 

Milo has been coming along _magnificently_, I took him outside again today by myself, expecting him to try and venture off farther since it was only me, my sister not tagging along this time. However the exact opposite happened. For a while I sat cross-legged and he stayed close, zooming around in circles around me. Then I stretched my legs out in the grass and he immediately zoomed down to my toes. He crawled over my legs and in the grass around my feet and then would zoom back up sit on my lap. After awhile I curled my legs again, wanting to see if Milo would still venture down to where they previously were. But nope - he again stayed close, he never strayed more than about 8 inches away from my body. If he was by my toes and I called his name he'd come zooming up to me and climb up my chest to give me a kiss. 

I also had him on the bed for nearly 2 hours. He has endless energy, he'll stop for a while and curl up and let me stroke him and I finally think he's tired but then a second wind hits him and he wants to chase around my fingers (or be chased by my fingers) and play wrestle. He was chattering away while he was exploring and being pet. In this short time he's also basically got the whole "No!" thing down - I didn't want him leaping off the bed so when he got to the edge I would tell him No and place him back in the center. After a few times correcting him like that he went up to the edge and when I said No he'd turn around and come back to me or jump on the pillows. And then towards the end of our playtime he would look like he wanted to walk toward the edge, stop, look at me, and then quietly turn and make his way towards me for more ear scratches without me saying a word. He also tried to nibble on my laptop at one point and I said no and he abruptly stopped and went to find something else to play with.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

That's beautiful such a happy feeling


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Outside again today! My sister came out with us again and we decided to see if he would come to me. So while she held him I walked a few feet away and sat down and began calling him, and he hopped right over to me! The video of that is above ^ After a few tries of that, I started walking around the yard and he followed right at my heel. When I started a light jog he sped up and kept right beside me! I can't believe he's got his name down so fast and trusts me enough to curl up beside me and let me pet him while he takes a nap in the middle of the yard. I think I'm going to search up some of Rat Daddy's shoulder rat training tips - I think Milo just might have some potential.






^ And here's the video of him chasing after me!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

What a good boy!!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

What a cute little guy. Sounds like he is very happy to have some attention.  how is his sneezing today?


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks guys! He soaks up all the attention he can get, haha. And the sneezing does seem like it's been lessening, which is a good sign


----------



## ooky (Aug 3, 2014)

What a sweet and gorgeous boy, he's going to have such a better life with you. Please update when you introduce to your other rats. Your mom rocks.


----------

